# Micros et casques/micro pour les Macs [2]...



## gcd (28 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

alors, j'ai un de ces vieux iBook G3 800 mhz qui n'a pas d'entrée son, et je voudrais utiliser skype, donc je voudrais mettre un micro.

J'hésite entre m'éqquiper avec un iMic ou un casque-micro style logitech. Le iMic me semble plus intéressant (possibilités de transferts analogiques), mais j'ai vu ici (oui, je sais, la question a été abordée, mais ça ne semblait pas résolu) et sur le site de apple store que certaines personnes ont eu des problèmes avec iMic (bruits de fond terribles) alors que d'autres avaient l'air de trouver ça génial.

Que doit-on penser de l'iMic? Ça vaut le coût?


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Août 2005)

gcd a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> alors, j'ai un de ces vieux iBook G3 800 mhz qui n'a pas d'entrée son, et je voudrais utiliser skype, donc je voudrais mettre un micro.
> 
> ...


Si tu as bluetooh intégré ou non ... prend une oreillette et l'affaire est dans le sac


----------



## islacoulxii (28 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as bluetooh intégré ou non ... prend une oreillette et l'affaire est dans le sac


 avec un iBook G3 ?? :s:s:s lol


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Août 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> avec un iBook G3 ?? :s:s:s lol


L'Ibook G3 n'a pas un port USB?


----------



## islacoulxii (28 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> L'Ibook G3 n'a pas un port USB?


 bah Blutooth intégré ca m'étonnerais... 

Si il est intégré, il est pas en stick usb


----------



## golf (28 Août 2005)

Sans hésiter un micro-casque de la gamme DSP de chez Plantronics...
Usb, pré-amplifié...



J'utilise son prédécesseur, le DSP300, depuis longtemps sans pb, entre autre avec Skype


----------



## gcd (28 Août 2005)

Merci du tuyau 

Non, bluetooth n'est pas intégré sur un iBook G3, et l'entrée son se fait avec port USB seulement (vraissemblablement).

Et le iMic? Recommandalbe ou irrecommandable?


----------



## golf (28 Août 2005)

gcd a dit:
			
		

> Et le iMic? Recommandalbe ou irrecommandable?


L'iMic n'est qu'une interface audio usb !
Si tu as déjà le micro, il peut s'avérer utile.

Par contre, le micro-casque pallie à la médiocre qualité et puissance des HP internes de l'iBook


----------



## gcd (28 Août 2005)

mais pour tranférer des données, genre des disques vinyles ou des cassettes, le iMic, c'est bon?


----------



## golf (29 Août 2005)

Oui mais là on est plus dans le seul cas du micro pour Skype


----------



## gcd (31 Août 2005)

c'est vrai, mais bon, je me disais, tant qu'à devoir pallier à un problème (mettre un micro), peut-être que ce serait bien de pouvoir pallier à deux (avoir une entrée audio, qui permet de brancher un micro + transférer des données audio)... j'imagine aussi qu'avec l'iMic, je peux utiliser un casque-micro normal... non?... sinon, un micro, pourquoi pas... bon, un autre dilemme...


----------



## Mr Vertigo (6 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

Dans le cadre d'un projet perso, je cherche une solution pour brancher deux micros sur mon PowerBook G4 afin de réaliser des Interviews.

Au départ, je pensais qu'en branchant deux micro casques USB (de chez logitech par exemple) je pourrais résoudre mon problème à moindre frais. Mais après quelques tests sur l'Apple Expo, je me suis aperçu que le système (Mac OSX Tiger)  ne pouvait pas gérer les deux entrées simultanément mais soit l'une, soit l'autre. 

Donc la solution que l'on m'a donné, c'est de brancher un boîtier externe contenant une carte son que je  connecte en firewire et qui permet plusieurs entrées audio. Le produit le plus rapprochant serait le "M-Audio Firewire 410" mais le problème c'est que ce type d'appareil est hors budget pour moi (500 ¤ sur l'Apple Store).

Par conséquent, si vous avez des solutions plus économique ou une astuce via les ports USB de ma machine, je suis preneur... 

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## golf (6 Octobre 2005)

Le iMic de Griffin.
Ici sur l'AppleStore...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le iMic de Griffin.
> Ici sur l'AppleStore...



Pour ce qu'il veut faire, l'iMic ne suffira pas, il faudra y relier deux micros via le même jack (un sur chaque canal), ce qui impose de trouver soit le raccord adéquat, soit bricoler, fer à souder en main.

Celà dit, après deux ans et demi d'utilisation, je trouve cet accessoire indispensable, et point de vue budget, s'il a baissé autant que certains autres accessoires, il ne doit pas être cher du tout (j'avais payé le mien autour de 60 ¤ à l'époque).

Vouai, c'est ça, il est à 38 et quelques ¤ TTC chez MacWay :mouais:


----------



## Mr Vertigo (11 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses, 


Effectivement iMic est une bonne base de r&#233;ponse pour ma r&#233;flexion mais investir pour investir, n'est-il pas mieux d'acheter directement un casque-micro du type Casque Plantronics DSP 400 sur l'Apple Store. 
En effet celui-ci poss&#232;de d&#233;j&#224; une connectique USB ce qui m'&#233;vite d'investir dans l'iMic de Griffin en plus. 
De plus le casque Plantronics DSP 400 m'a l'air d'un bon produit.


En fait dans ce type de produits j'ai rep&#233;r&#233; 3 r&#233;f&#233;rences sur l'Apple Store :
Plantronics DSP 400 -> 69,95 &#8364;
Plantronics DSP-500 -> 99,95 &#8364;
Casque USB st&#233;r&#233;o Logitech 20 -> 44,95 &#8364;
Bref une gamme de prix qui va du simple au double.

En fait, en faisant un petit tour sur le web, tous les fabricants de produits audio (Sony, Koss, Sennheiser etc...) font des casques avec micro dit "multim&#233;dia" avec ou non connectique usb.

Que choisir???....

De plus, cela ne r&#233;sout en rien ma probl&#233;matique : "Brancher 2 microphones sur un PowerBook G4". Donc je suis ouvert &#224; vos suggestions


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2005)

Mr Vertigo a dit:
			
		

> De plus, cela ne r&#233;sout en rien ma probl&#233;matique : "Brancher 2 microphones sur un PowerBook G4". Donc je suis ouvert &#224; vos suggestions



C'est dans cette optique que je t'ai propos&#233; l'iMic, tu prends deux micros normaux que tu relies &#224; un Jack 3,5 st&#233;r&#233;o m&#226;le, un sur chaque canal, et tu branches le dit jack sur l'iMic et celui ci sur l'iMac*, et voil&#224; tes deux micros simultan&#233;ment.


(*) Je sais, c'est un PB, mais l'iMic sur l'iMac, c'est plus marrant.


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Octobre 2005)

le PB a une entr&#233;e jack stereo 

Pourquoi ne pas l'utiliser? .... il suffit pour cela de se procurer une petite boite de mixage avec au minimun les caract&#233;ristiques suivantes
-2 entr&#233;es micro mono/st&#233;reo pr&#233;amplifi&#233;es avec potentiom&#232;tres de r&#233;glages de niveau individuels 
-1 sortie stereo sur jack avec potentiom&#232;tre de r&#233;glage de niveau g&#233;n&#233;ral

Exemples:
http://www.aremus.com/produit.asp?dep=12&pid=2676&aid=6630 &#224; 52 euros
http://www.aremus.com/produit.asp?dep=12&pid=2675&aid=6629 &#224; 60 euros


----------



## golf (11 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans cette optique que je t'ai proposé l'iMic, tu prends deux micros normaux que tu relies à un Jack 3,5 stéréo mâle, un sur chaque canal, et tu branches le dit jack sur l'iMic et celui ci sur l'iMac*, et voilà tes deux micros simultanément.


Il existe même des micros à 2 têtes pour les entretiens


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2005)

Ah, bah si il y en a des tout faits, alors, m&#234;me pu besoin de bricoler !


----------



## Mr Vertigo (12 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il existe même des micros à 2 têtes pour les entretiens



Effectivement cela me semble encore la meilleur des solutions !!! As tu des références de micros à deux têtes?


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Octobre 2005)

Mr Vertigo a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement cela me semble encore la meilleur des solutions !!! As tu des r&#233;f&#233;rences de micros &#224; deux t&#234;tes?


Attention vertigo!!
N'oublies pas que l'entr&#233;e Line du PB ne permet pas de recevoir le signal de simples micros!
(Le signal d&#233;livr&#233; par un micro est d'environ 20mv alors que cette entr&#233;e n&#233;cessite 200mv au moins pour fonctionner convenablement)

Il faut donc des micros pr&#233;amplif&#233;s ou un pr&#233;amplificateur exterieur  ... donc si c'est cette derni&#232;re solution qui est retenue il vaut mieux utiliser une table de mixage qui offre des possiblit&#233;s que n'offre pas un simple pr&#233;amplicateur comme le r&#233;glage individuel des niveaux

Enfin concernant les micros proprement dit, les micros-cravates sont les plus pr&#233;conis&#233;s pour un veritable son personalis&#233; sans perurbations sonores externes
D'autant plus qu'il est prouv&#233; que le micro-cravate se fait oublier contrairement au micro de table tr&#232;s visible qui stresse l'interview&#233; : Le Repaire : les micros : micro-cravate...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Attention vertigo!!
> N'oublies pas que l'entrée Line du PB ne permet pas de recevoir le signal de simples micros!
> (Le signal délivré par un micro est d'environ 20mv alors que cette entrée nécessite 200mv au moins pour fonctionner convenablement)
> 
> Il faut donc des micros préamplifés ou un préamplificateur exterieur  ... donc si c'est cette dernière solution qui est retenue il vaut mieux utiliser une table de mixage qui offre des possiblités que n'offre pas un simple préamplicateur



Ou alors en revenir à l'iMic précédemment cité  (il dispose d'un adaptateur de niveau selon qu'on utilise une entrée ligne ou un micro).


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors en revenir à l'iMic précédemment cité  (il dispose d'un adaptateur de niveau selon qu'on utilise une entrée ligne ou un micro).


Oui .. pourquoi pas s'il possède deux entrées micros


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Oui .. pourquoi pas s'il poss&#232;de deux entr&#233;es micros



Nan ! une seule, mais st&#233;r&#233;o, d'o&#249; :



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans cette optique que je t'ai propos&#233; l'iMic, tu prends deux micros normaux que tu relies &#224; un Jack 3,5 st&#233;r&#233;o m&#226;le, un sur chaque canal, et tu branches le dit jack sur l'iMic et celui ci sur l'iMac*, et voil&#224; tes deux micros simultan&#233;ment.
> 
> 
> (*) Je sais, c'est un PB, mais l'iMic sur l'iMac, c'est plus marrant.


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Nan ! une seule, mais st&#233;r&#233;o, d'o&#249; :



Tout d&#233;pend le degr&#233; de qualit&#233; que veux atteindre Vertigo .. la balle est dans son camp
soit une qualit&#233; mono et il prend ta solution qui est tout &#224; fait correcte
soit une qualit&#233; stereo et la table de mixage est la plus appropri&#233;e


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend le degré de qualité que veux atteindre Vertigo .. la balle est dans son camp
> soit une qualité mono et il prend ta solution qui est tout à fait correcte
> soit une qualité stereo et la table de mixage est la plus appropriée



Il l'a dit, c'est pour des interviews.


----------



## laurent1 (12 Octobre 2005)

bonjour! remarque en passant: deux micros sur la meme entrée, cablage en paralèle ca fonctionne. C'est discutable sur certain point mais ca marche. ( beaucoup plus uilisé qu'ont ne le pense) moi je dit ca et je dit rien! allez, @+


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Octobre 2005)

laurent1 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour! remarque en passant: deux micros sur la meme entr&#233;e, cablage en paral&#232;le ca fonctionne. C'est discutable sur certain point mais ca marche. ( beaucoup plus uilis&#233; qu'ont ne le pense) moi je dit ca et je dit rien! allez, @+



Ah oui? ... jamais essay&#233; ... mais il doit bien y avoir un inconv&#233;nient quelque part non?

Pour pascal
La balle est dans son camp .. c'est &#224; lui de voir!


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui? ... jamais essayé ... mais il doit bien y avoir un inconvénient quelque part non?



Perte de dynamique, et signaux brouillés si tu cause dans les deux en même temps



			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pour pascal
> La balle est dans son camp .. c'est à lui de voir!



Mais ... Y veut pas une balle ! Y veut deux micros !


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Perte de dynamique, et signaux brouill&#233;s si tu cause dans les deux en m&#234;me temps
> Mais ... Y veut pas une balle ! Y veut deux micros !


Solution inutilisable donc 

Oui mais il fait partie de " l'&#233;quipe de France"de macgenration  ... alors il lui fallait une balle aussi


----------



## bebes (5 Décembre 2005)

bonjour

j'ai vu à Auchan un dongle style bluetooth  avec une entrée micro et une sortie hp de marque apm mais uniquement avec drivers pc  

car je cherche à branché un micro sur mon ibook g4   serais-ce la solution ?

quelqu'un à peut etre déjà tester 

d'avance merci


----------



## golf (28 Février 2005)

Ce fil est la suite de : Micros et casques/micro pour les Macs [1] Fermé ​


----------



## golf (5 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour [bonsoir]

Avant de poser une question, faire une recherche  dans le forum pour voir si un fil n'est pas déjà ouvert 
D'autre part, dans  la FAQ de "Logiciels" ou la FAQ de "Périphériques", beaucoup de fils actifs y sont évoqués 

Entre autres : 
- Micros et casques/micro pour les Macs [2]...
- Micros et casques/micro pour les Macs [1] Fermé


----------



## bebes (6 Décembre 2005)

merci


----------



## bebes (6 Décembre 2005)

bonjour

  quelqu'un connait le module apm,de la taille d'un dongle bluetooth,avec une sortie hp et une entrée micro !
il y à un drivers pc mais est-ce que cela pourrai fonctionner sur ibook G4

car j'utilise iwork pour des présentations et ce serai cool si j'avais le son de ma voix(micro ou micro bluetooth serai encore mieux ) sur les hp branché sur le ibook


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de commader un micro+casque (le tout en un quoi) [Typhoon Bass Vibration Headset]. Le casque fonctionne bien, je peux écouter de la musique, mais pour ce qui est du micro, je n'arrive pas à trouver comment le faire fonctionner. En tout cas, le micro ne fonctionne pas, aucune entrée son, seulement la sortie... 

Quelle est la marche à suivre? est-ce que je dois installer qqch de spécial??? 

Merci pour vos nombreuses réponses!


----------



## golf (7 Janvier 2006)

Il faut passer par les "Préférences système" : Matériel : Son : onglet entrée.
Là, il doit être détecté ; alors le sélectionner.


----------



## golf (7 Janvier 2006)

Tu peux aussi installer SoundSource pour faciliter la mise en ½uvre


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Janvier 2006)

L'ordi détecte le mirco cf image attachée, mais rien ne se passe... Est-ce que j'ai par hasard besoin d'un amplificateur pour le mirco? enfin, je veux dire, est-ce qu'un PowerBook a déjà un quelconque amplificateur intégré? Parce que j'ai beau hurler dans le micro, rien ne bouge...


----------



## laurent1 (8 Janvier 2006)

bonjour arelie!

je me demande si ton micro ne rentre pas dans la carte son de ton ordi qui est une carte son à entrée ligne... Le signal de ton micro est un signal micro il serait donc trop faible. Si tel est le cas, il te faut par exemple un iMic qui est une petite carte son portable usb qui permet de rentrer le signal d'un micro


----------



## golf (8 Janvier 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> L'ordi détecte le mirco cf image attachée, mais rien ne se passe... Est-ce que j'ai par hasard besoin d'un amplificateur pour le mirco? enfin, je veux dire, est-ce qu'un PowerBook a déjà un quelconque amplificateur intégré? Parce que j'ai beau hurler dans le micro, rien ne bouge...


D'après ta recopie d'écran, il n'est pas détecté !
C'est un micro minijack ou usb.
Si minijack, il faut, effectivement un étage de préampli, d'où la proposition de laurent1 et son iMic 

Mauvaise affaire financière


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Janvier 2006)

Minijack veut dire la ptite fiche normal qui ressemble à n'importe quelle fiche? ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que le mico a trois fiches, une pour le son (casque), une pour le micro, et une fiche USB. En fait, il faut brancher le tout. a quoi sert donc la fiche USB??? (je sais pas si le mot "fiche" est bien approprié...)


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Janvier 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Minijack veut dire la ptite fiche normal qui ressemble à n'importe quelle fiche? ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que le mico a trois fiches, une pour le son (casque), une pour le micro, et une fiche USB. En fait, il faut brancher le tout. a quoi sert donc la fiche USB??? (je sais pas si le mot "fiche" est bien approprié...)


Après une petite recherche http://www.typhoon.de/fr/art.php?p=380&pv=3

J'ai ta réponse :
ce casque est équipé d'une carte électronique permettant:
- La fonction Mega Bass Boost (suramplification dynamique des graves) pour une expérience sonore optimisée

donc pour alimenter cette carte électronique il faut une tension d'alimentation que l'on peut obtenir soit par piles soit sur un port USB .... c'est pourquoi il y a une troisième fiche USB sur ton casque
d'après l'article le casque fonctionne malgré tout sans cette fiche mais on perd la fonction ci-dessus

Bon en résumé ton casque est une roll-royce qui ne convient pas vraiment pour les produits apple du fait que son entrée est du type "Line" qui nécessite 100 fois plus de signal que le simple micro qui équipe ton casque peut donner!

2 solutions possibles pour pouvoir l'utiliser quand même:
- soit l'imisc qui fonctionne très bien (j'en ai un)
- soit un préamplicateur externe 

deux solutions plus raisonnables
- changer de casque 
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...wjpxX22OHSp6MS/2.SLID?mco=94656F77&nplm=TC805  ou http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...wjpxX22OHSp6MS/2.SLID?mco=9465CDA9&nplm=TD231
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...wjpxX22OHSp6MS/2.SLID?mco=CC8352D2&nplm=TC807
Liens AppleStore non valides [ce qui est normal pour ce type de lien !]

- Si c'est juste pour chater ou Skype je te conseillerai plutot une oreillette 
personnellement j'ai ce modèle super mini SAMSUNG WEP150


.


----------



## golf (8 Janvier 2006)

Pour le casque, 2 exemples en marque connue [à la Fnac mais on les trouvent partout] : 
- Logitech Premium Stereo Headset [PC & Mac]
- Plantronics DSP 500 Silver [PC & Mac]

Il y a d'autres modèles spécifiques Mac, tant chez Logitech que chez Plantronics.
Plantronics décline plusieurs de ses modèles en Mac en rajoutant une connectique usb préamplifiée


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Après une petite recherche http://www.typhoon.de/fr/art.php?p=380&pv=3
> 
> J'ai ta réponse :
> ce casque est équipé d'une carte électronique permettant:
> ...



eh ben! En voilà une réponse qui est clair! merci pour ta ptite recherche!  

en fait, je me suis fait bernée... Zut... 
 
Enfin, j'aurais pu me renseigner plus amplement aussi...


----------



## leszcz (18 Janvier 2006)

Salut a tous!Je viens de créditer mon compte SkypeOut pour me permettre de sonner dans mon pays natal a un cout minime mais voilà,pour cela il me faut un micro!Ce qui n'est pas chose facile quand on possède 1 mini(que j'adore q meme!).Mon souci est que chez le distributeur d'apple j'apprends que il faut que j'achete 1 adaptateur usb qui coute !!59Euro!! et par après mon micro!est ce que qq pourrait p etre m'aider a ce sujet en me soumetant 1alternative plus démocratiqueD'avance je vs en remercie et vous salue!!!


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Janvier 2006)

moi j'utilise le micro de ma webcam (59 euro)

Sinon il existe des micro usb  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 à 39,90 euros sur ce site 


Edit il faudra deplacer ce post vers un forum plus approprié


----------



## capitaine_choc (19 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour.

Je veux faire de la communication vocale avec skype sur mon mac mini. J'ai besoin d'un micro. Hélàs il n'y a pas de prise jack pour le micro sur le mac mini. Quel micro USB acheter? ou bien casque/micro peut-être?

Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2006)

Le mieux, c'est l'iMic (Griffin Technology), qui, pour une trentaine d'¤ maintenant (j'ai payé le mien 70¤ il y a deux ans  ) t'offre deux entrées* (ligne ou micro), et deux sorties (ligne ou casque) sur lesquelles tu peux quasiment tout brancher. On le trouve chez tous les bons revendeurs Mac.


(*) Une seule prise d'entrée et une seule de sortie en fait, mais un bouton permet de basculer entre "E/S ligne" et "casque/micro"


----------



## Arlequin (20 Janvier 2006)

ou alors le look retro ! 

ciao


----------



## golf (20 Janvier 2006)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> ou alors le look retro !


Apparemment, il n'a pas de pilote Mac !


----------



## Arlequin (20 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment, il n'a pas de pilote Mac !


 

pas nécessaire, je l'utilise tel quel sur imac G3 et PB G4  , il est reconnu !


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Janvier 2006)

ou encore mieux... 

http://accessories.skype.com/item?SID=57fdb40bf3c8e665b1ce65f3f630efe2475:4535&sku=MDL1


----------



## Arlequin (20 Janvier 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> ou encore mieux...
> 
> http://accessories.skype.com/item?SID=57fdb40bf3c8e665b1ce65f3f630efe2475:4535&sku=MDL1


 

oui mais.....non, le problème du monsieur c'est qu'il n'a pas de prises audio, mais de l'usb..... 

sinon, ça a l'air sympa en effet


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Janvier 2006)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> oui mais.....non, le problème du monsieur c'est qu'il n'a pas de prises audio, mais de l'usb.....
> 
> sinon, ça a l'air sympa en effet




mouais... moi et les ordis... ce qui compte, c'est que ça soit joli! C'est bien pour ça que j'ai choisi un PowerBook, non? :love:


----------



## golf (20 Janvier 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> ou encore mieux...
> 
> http://accessories.skype.com/item?SID=57fdb40bf3c8e665b1ce65f3f630efe2475:4535&sku=MDL1


Il y a une version française de la boutique


----------



## Paul (20 Janvier 2006)

salut,

Pour les plus manuels d'entre vous :

http://www.bricotronique.com/montages/preampli/preampli.php

ça permet d'adapter n'importe quel casque du marché ("""pour PC""") sur l'entrée line des macs.
Le prix est de quelques euros et apporte une fierté toute relative à celui qui la réalise  


en espérant que ça puisse en aider quelques uns...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> mouais... moi et les ordis... ce qui compte, c'est que ça soit joli! C'est bien pour ça que j'ai choisi un PowerBook, non? :love:



Arf ! Ça me rappelle une de mes clientes, il y a deux/trois ans, je l'accompagne pour l'achat de son PowerBook Titanium, et de retour au bureau, nous déballons l'objet, et la première chose qu'elle fait, avant même de l'allumer ou de me laisser l'installer, c'est de le prendre sous le bras (fermé), et de prendre des poses devant le miroir "en pied" au fond de son bureau.


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Ça me rappelle une de mes clientes, il y a deux/trois ans, je l'accompagne pour l'achat de son PowerBook Titanium, et de retour au bureau, nous déballons l'objet, et la première chose qu'elle fait, avant même de l'allumer ou de me laisser l'installer, c'est de le prendre sous le bras (fermé), et de prendre des poses devant le miroir "en pied" au fond de son bureau.




haaaaa les femmes! 

Bon, faut pas exagérer non plus! 

Bonne nuit!


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une version française de la boutique




Et y a une version rose du combiné! 

Il me le faut!!!


----------



## golf (21 Janvier 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> haaaaa les femmes!


 :rateau: :love:


----------



## Wonto (23 Janvier 2006)

a vos connaissance, ca existe un casque steréo + micro bluetooth???
j'ai vu que logitech avait fait un casque audio BT, un blanc special ipod (bridé quoi, une belle connerie) et le meme en noir pas bridé, moin chere... mais sans micro...

Ca me plairait bien de voir une version avec micro, donc si vous avez des infos... j'ecoute!

merci


----------



## golf (23 Janvier 2006)

Plantronics vient d'en sortir un : Plantronics Pulsar&#8482; 590A



Vu 179 ¤uros à la Fnac Digitale


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2006)

J'aime bien le look un poil rétro, mais bon, 179 ¤, ça fait quand même cher le Kg pour un casque, non ?


----------



## takamaka (25 Janvier 2006)

leszcz a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous!pour cela il me faut un micro!Ce qui n'est pas chose facile quand on possède 1 mini(que j'adore q meme!).



Plus démocratique, je ne sais pas mais Hercules Muse Pocket LT USB est une
Carte son 16 bits, compatible PC et Mac qui va donner des ailes à ton mini. Très simple à installer, autoalimentée par le port USB, elle est fournie avec un petit micro casque pour tes séances de téléphonie ou de chat sur Internet. 29,90¤ à la FNAC et ailleurs aussi?

Le truc bien (entre autres), c'est que tu auras désormais une entrée audio (Line-in) sur ton MAC !


----------



## ffabrice (31 Janvier 2006)

Je reviens sur la solution iMic : j'ai essayé iMic + casque Logitech "internet chat headset" avec 2 minijacks.

Le volume sonore du casque est très faible ! Quand je vais dans les préférences son, que je sélectionne l'iMic : le réglage du volume sonore ne change rien pour le casque : le volume reste le même


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2006)

Entre les deux jacks de l'iMic, il y a un petit bouton, bascule le dans l'autre position, là tu dois être en position "entrée/sortie ligne.


----------



## ffabrice (31 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Entre les deux jacks de l'iMic, il y a un petit bouton, bascule le dans l'autre position, là tu dois être en position "entrée/sortie ligne.


Ca j'ai déjà essayé : pas si bête !


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2006)

Alors, essaie de brancher un casque genre casque de baladeur, pour voir, le mien fonctionne très bien avec des casques standard, peut-être que le logitech n'est pas un 8 ohms, il existe des casques 50, et même 500 ohms.


----------



## joumier (2 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais avoir deux casques BlueTooth permettant à deux personnes d'écouter en même temps le son de mon iMac G5. Est-ce que ça peut marcher? Si quelqu'un possède un modèle de casque BlueTooth à me conseiller, merci d'avance!


----------



## eliotchili (4 Février 2006)

gcd a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, mais bon, je me disais, tant qu'à devoir pallier à un problème (mettre un micro), peut-être que ce serait bien de pouvoir pallier à deux (avoir une entrée audio, qui permet de brancher un micro + transférer des données audio)... j'imagine aussi qu'avec l'iMic, je peux utiliser un casque-micro normal... non?... sinon, un micro, pourquoi pas... bon, un autre dilemme...


bonjour, je viens d'acheter un casque logitech usb (certifié mac pc)pour skype.
le problèbe c'est que quand je le branche, il est bien détecté dans les préférences sons(entré et sortie)
mais j'entends rien dans le casque sauf les bips de l'ordi hyper fort, et le son de la conversation  quasi nul .
mon interlocuteur m'entends ,dans les 2 cas micro interne et usb 
mais moi j'ai le retour son que par le hp de l'ordi.


----------



## golf (4 Février 2006)

Il faut que tu ailles faire les réglages dans les Préférences système / son


----------



## Nobru34 (9 Février 2006)

Bonjour,
A force de lire les posts sur les casques/micros compatibles Skype et IChat je me perds...
Donc pour utiliser un micro jack classique il faut un ampli (type Imic).
Si on utilise un micro/casque USB pas de soucis, ça fonctionne sans rien d'autre.

Alors par sécurité quelqu'un pourrait-ilme dire si le *Logitech Premium USB Headset 350* est compatible avec un G5 Tiger et G4 Panther ??

Merci d'avance


----------



## golf (9 Février 2006)

Nobru34 a dit:
			
		

> Alors par sécurité quelqu'un pourrait-ilme dire si le *Logitech Premium USB Headset 350* est compatible avec un G5 Tiger et G4 Panther ??


Faut peut être se prendre par la main et aller voir


----------



## Nobru34 (9 Février 2006)

Merci Golf, pas pensé à l'évidence 
Je regardais que sur les sites marchands... :rateau:


----------



## joumier (11 Février 2006)

joumier a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais avoir deux casques BlueTooth permettant à deux personnes d'écouter en même temps le son de mon iMac G5. Est-ce que ça peut marcher? Si quelqu'un possède un modèle de casque BlueTooth à me conseiller, merci d'avance!



Je me réponds à moi-même, ça peut peut-être servir à d'autres.

J'ai acheté deux casques BlueTooth ComOne avec transmetteurs jack (plus de détails ici: http://www.com1.fr/index.php?action=produit&categorie=1). J'ai constaté qu'on ne pouvait recevoir sur les deux casques à la fois le signal d'un même transmetteur. Il m'a donc fallu un adaptateur, une sorte de multiprise jack (5 euros) pour dédoubler la sortie casque de mon ordi. Je peux ainsi brancher les deux transmetteurs en même temps, chacun étant jumelé avec un casque. C'est un peu plus contraignant que je ne l'aurais souhaité et ça fait un peu bricolage... mais ça marche.


----------



## Aragorn (8 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir,

J'ai voulu numériser des voix en branchant un micro sur le port "entrée ligne" de mon PB HD 15".
Dans les préférences, j'ai sélectionné "entrée ligne", j'ai mis le volume du micro au max. J'utilise Amadéus II et j'ai amplifié le son au maximum.
Quand j'enregistre, le son est quasi inaudible. C'est comme si le micro n'avait plus de sensibilité. J'ai essayé avec un deuxième micro et je fais le même constat.
Lorsque je numérise avec le micro interne, le son est normal.
Je me suis déjà servi du port "entrée ligne "pour numériser des cassettes audio  : tout s'est bien passé...

Je ne vois pas ce qui pose problème : le port "entrée ligne" ? mes micros seraient-ils tous les deux HS ?

Merci de votre aide.

:king:


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Mars 2006)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai voulu numériser des voix en branchant un micro sur le port "entrée ligne" de mon PB HD 15".
> Dans les préférences, j'ai sélectionné "entrée ligne", j'ai mis le volume du micro au max. J'utilise Amadéus II et j'ai amplifié le son au maximum.
> ...


Mille fois dit ... mille fois répété:
- l'entrée line d'un PB nécessite un signal 200 fois supérieur à celui que peut délivrer un micro ordinaire ... c'est pourquoi le son enregistré est inaudilble ou presque suivant le micro
il est donc nécessaire de préamplifier le signal du micro .... ou de contourner le problème soit par l'utilisation du boitier Imisc (en récuperant ton micro ordinaire) soit en le remplacant par un micro USB

- L'entrée ligne est par contre parfaitement adaptée aux signaux provenant de lecteurs de CD,d'enrrgistreurs,d'Ipod etc ....


----------



## Aragorn (8 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Mille fois dit ... mille fois répété:
> - l'entrée line d'un PB nécessite un signal 200 fois supérieur à celui que peut délivrer un micro ordinaire ... c'est pourquoi le son enregistré est inaudilble ou presque suivant le micro
> il est donc nécessaire de préamplifier le signal du micro .... ou de contourner le problème soit par l'utilisation du boitier Imisc (en récuperant ton micro ordinaire) soit en le remplacant par un micro USB
> 
> - L'entrée ligne est par contre parfaitement adaptée aux signaux provenant de lecteurs de CD,d'enrrgistreurs,d'Ipod etc ....



Mille excuses alors   et mille mercis aussi 

Autres questions, comment peut-on préamplifier le signal du micro ?

Quel est ce boitier Imisc, tu ne veux pas dire iMic plutôt ?

:king:


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Mars 2006)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Mille excuses alors   et mille mercis aussi
> 
> Autres questions, comment peut-on préamplifier le signal du micro ?
> 
> ...


- il existe des preamplis externes que l'on peut se procurer dans les magasins de materiel audio mais bon est-ce bien raisonnable vu leur prix
- il esxiste la possibilté de passer par sa chaine hifi ... micro sur la chaine .. sortie "line" de la chaine sur le PB
- il existe le Imic disponible sur Applestore
- il existe les micros USB
- il existe les oreillettes bluetooh

et si tu es bricoleur , il existe la possibilité de te fabriquer toi-même ton preampli pour une bouchee de pain ...

Schema:
http://www.bricotronique.com/montage...i/preampli.php

Amelioration envisageable ...
Super miniaturisation en :
- supprimant la pile en alimentant le montage en 5v via le port USB
- remplacant le potentiomètre à axe par un potentiomètre multitours (le réglage est à faire une seule fois) ou remplacement par une résistance fixe éventuellement

Je vois très bien l'ensemble réalisé dans un minuscule boitier avec connecteur USB directement inseré dans le port USB du PB et du coté opposé un petit bout de câble muni d'un jack à connecter à l'entrée ligne du PB ... et au centre le jack pour le micro


----------



## Aragorn (8 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> -Schema:
> http://www.bricotronique.com/montage...i/preampli.php
> 
> Amelioration envisageable ...
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour ta patience et cette réponse très complète.
Ce montage est tentant, d'autant que manier un fer à souder, c'est sympathique 
Le montage est proposé en 9V, tu penses qu'en 5V ça peut fonctionner ?

:king:


----------



## cypress (8 Mars 2006)

Avis aux amateurs, je viens d'acheter le Plantronics Audio 45, entièrement compatible mac, le son est excellent (les basses très bonnes), le micro génial, et ce qu'il a de mieux c'est son DSP autonome.

Il y a un boitier USB (petit et discret) avec deux prises jack, une entrée et une sortie, l'entrée est logiquement préamplifiée, et le casque dispose donc de jacks également, pour laisser un choix total.

En gros pour 42&#8364; (sur materiel.net, boutique que je recommande, et je ne suis pas le seul !) vous avez un très bon casque qui sert d'entrée son aux macs qui n'en ont pas.


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Mars 2006)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup pour ta patience et cette réponse très complète.
> Ce montage est tentant, d'autant que manier un fer à souder, c'est sympathique
> Le montage est proposé en 9V, tu penses qu'en 5V ça peut fonctionner ?
> 
> :king:


Le lien qui fonctionne http://www.bricotronique.com/montages/preampli/preampli.php

Oui le LM386 fonctionne parfaitement en 5v c'est à dire la tension disponible sur la prise USB!
Mais on n'est pas obligé car la consommation du montage est ridicule et une pile de 9v peut durer très longtemps
Pour une miniaturisation extrême l'alimentation en 5v via le port USB est plus adéquate
J'ai d'ailleurs donné dans mon post ci-dessus les voies pour le rendre microminiature


.


----------



## danny (1 Décembre 2006)

Tout d'abord merci pour la discussion, qui m'a deja pas mal aide
A mon tour j'hesite entre 2 casques Plantronics (plutot haut de gamme visiblement)

. Audio 550 DSP et
. Audio 510 USB

Les avez-vous deja essayes?
Quelles sont les differences (a part le logiciel Volume Logic, je ne vois pas)
http://www.plantronics.com/europe_union/fr/products/cat1200109/cat1200104

A priori, si j'ai bien tout compris, ils devraient etre compatibles sans problemes sur mes Mac, vu la connexion USB (j'ai un un G4, bientot un PB G4, mes parents un iMac et mon frere un MacBook). Tous pourraient s'equiper si ca marche bien pour moi. En effet, on va avoir besoin de "Skyper dur" tres bientot !!! (bonjour a mes futurs voisins Quebecois)


----------



## gnarkos (29 Décembre 2006)

J'ai tenté de brancher sur les prises jack à l'arriere de mon G4 quick-silver un casque PC (premier prix il est vrai). ok pour le casque mais rien, peine perdue pour le micro. J'ai alors testé l'entrée en y branchant la sortie de mon ampli de salon, super ça m'a permi d'enregistrer quelques vinyls mais ne m'a pas réglé le pb du micro. Je pense, comme dit plus haut dans la discussion, qu'il s'agit d'un pb de niveau (préampli !!).
je vais certainement m'orienté sur un caste USB, tant pis pour l'USB de mon clavier qui était encore libre.


----------



## gnarkos (29 Décembre 2006)

danny a dit:


> Tout d'abord merci pour la discussion, qui m'a deja pas mal aide
> A mon tour j'hesite entre 2 casques Plantronics (plutot haut de gamme visiblement)
> 
> . Audio 550 DSP et
> ...



merci pour le lien, il va me servir


----------



## MamaCass (2 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

On m'a offert un micro casque altec lansing AHS502i : je vous informe donc qu'il ne marche pas sur macpro et imac g5 sans pr&#233;-ampli &#224; mon avis et d'apr&#232;s vos dires. Je comprends mieux les choses apr&#232;s vous avoir lus.

Je vais donc me tourner vers un mod&#232;le usb, surement le plantronics Audio 500 USB

Qu'en pensez vous ? Quelqu'un l'a dej&#224; test&#233; ?

Merci


----------



## poupou77 (4 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai lu tout les messages de cette discussion et malheureusement j'ai pas trouv&#233; la r&#233;ponse que je cherche.

pour ma part, je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un a d&#233;ja essay&#233; le plantronics Pulsar 590A
( http://www.plantronics.com/europe_u...3;jsessionid=1LA5PBRLR0FXKCQBGNUSFEYKAEZWQIV0) 

et est ce que ce produit marche bien avec un ibook G4.

j'arrive pas a me faire une id&#233;e sur ce produit, car les avis sur le net sont diff&#233;rents d'une personne &#224; l'autre.

merci


----------



## -Gugus- (2 Avril 2007)

L'audio 330 de Plantronics

Et avec celui-ci, la connectique fonctionnera sans peine sur un Mac, non ?


----------



## laurent1 (2 Avril 2007)

non c'est passif donc c'est un niveau micro. Le reglage en ligne ne veut dans ce cas rien dire.


----------



## -Gugus- (3 Avril 2007)

laurent1 a dit:


> non c'est passif donc c'est un niveau micro. Le reglage en ligne ne veut dans ce cas rien dire.



Je t'avouerais ne t'avoir compris qu'à moitié x)


----------



## laurent1 (4 Avril 2007)

ca ne marchera pas car le niveau de sortie du micro du casque est trop bas


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2007)

-Gugus- a dit:


> Je t'avouerais ne t'avoir compris qu'à moitié x)



Une ch'tite explication plus complète ? :

Contrairement aux PC, qui sont en général équipés d'une carte son, le son "built-in" (d'origine, si tu préfères), sur Mac est géré directement par le processeur, assisté d'un circuit spécialisé. De ce fait, ses possibilités d'interface sont plus réduites, et l'unique entrée son dont il dispose est une entrée dite "ligne", c'est à dire destinée à recevoir un signal du niveau de sortie d'un préampli, comme l'entrée d'une platine cassette qui est reliée à l'ampli pour recevoir le signal à enregistrer. Les micros, eux, délivrent un signal beaucoup plus faible (de l'ordre de 5 milli-volts, contre 100 milli-volts pour une "sortie ligne"). Du coup, l'entrée son du Mac n'est pas assez sensible pour recueillir le signal d'un micro.

Par contre, tu peux passer par un dispositif comme celui-ci, qui lui peut-être réglé soit sur "micro", soit sur "ligne" selon ce que tu branches dessus.


----------



## -Gugus- (6 Avril 2007)

Ah oui voilà, je ne savais pas vraiment ce qu'il y avait pour le son dans le Mac...

Le iMic ne me semble pas utile pour le moment, je vais me rabattre vers un modèle USB...

Merci beaucoup


----------



## DeniX (19 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une ch'tite explication plus complète ? :
> Par contre, tu peux passer par un dispositif comme celui-ci, qui lui peut-être réglé soit sur "micro", soit sur "ligne" selon ce que tu branches dessus.



ou *ici*

ou *LA* (port gratuit


----------

